# Pripyat August 2011



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

My first post!  My first trip to Ukraine to visit Chernobyl and Pripyat, I assume most people know the history behind the Chernobyl disaster so I won't bother going into it. All I will say is, it was an awesome experience on every level! Hope you like my photos 



























Thanks for looking


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellant shots,feel free to add more to this..dont be shy!!


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice pictures, upload some more !


----------



## dougbrown (Sep 12, 2011)

love the fairground one. but you do have some great pics.. get some more on


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

*Pripyat August 2011 Part 2*

Here are some more Pripyat photos as requested............... Enjoy 



















































Thanks for looking


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

*Bollocks!*

Forgot to put a space in between the image links..............


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2011)

No, no no. I'm sorry but this isn't allowed. I'm the only one allowed to go to Pripyat, and you're def not allowed good shots on your first post.


lol... joking. glad you enjoyed it, and done the place justice.  
When did you go BTW, I have some questions for you!


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the complimets lol  I went in August and if you remember, I contacted you on your website and told you I was going and was asking your advice...... remember?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2011)

I walked that very coridor, only a few months ago. Your photos bought back every smell, every crunch of splinter of paint, or timber beneath the foot. Although I obviously hate it, I absolutley love your shots!


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2011)

I merged your two threads, there aren't really enough photos to warrant 2.


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> No, no no. I'm sorry but this isn't allowed. I'm the only one allowed to go to Pripyat, and you're def not allowed good shots on your first post.
> 
> 
> lol... joking. glad you enjoyed it, and done the place justice.
> When did you go BTW, I have some questions for you!



I'm going back! staying in the hotel in Chernobyl so I can get plenty of time to cover lots of places in and around Pripyat


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2011)

Ha you've got the bug! You'll love the "Chernobyl Hilton" you def see a different Chernobyl! X


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 13, 2011)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice shots to basically one of mans great folly's


----------



## nelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Top notch mate


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

nelly said:


> Top notch mate



Cheers man!  you have also seen them on facebook too


----------



## nelly (Sep 13, 2011)

tattooed said:


> Cheers man!  you have also seen them on facebook too



I have??? Christ, I've looked at tooooooo many pics, are you on my friends list, remind me, not here though if your FB is under your real name


----------



## maximus (Sep 13, 2011)

Great pics again tattoopeeps


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

maximus said:


> Great pics again tattoopeeps



Thanks again


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing.
Can't get enough of seeing pictures of this place.
Got to take a trip here.
Excellent pictures as well tattooed.


----------



## tattooed (Sep 15, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Amazing.
> Can't get enough of seeing pictures of this place.
> Got to take a trip here.
> Excellent pictures as well tattooed.



It is a fantastic place and where I got to see is just the tip of the iceberg! Thanks for the complimets, appreciated


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 16, 2011)

*...of things that glow in the night... in your pajamas I suspect!*

Great pix! Well done. 

But how come you don't all mutate and turn a funny shade of black? I thought it was like a one trip venue and then play "spot the malignant tumours" for the rest of your life? We did Bikini Atoll in 2006 but the septics have scraped off the top soil and seeded the ground with potassium (I think) to stop plants taking up caesium.

And getting there? Not exactly the kind of place you can nip into Thomas Cooks to book is it!


----------



## tattooed (Sep 16, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Great pix! Well done.
> 
> But how come you don't all mutate and turn a funny shade of black? I thought it was like a one trip venue and then play "spot the malignant tumours" for the rest of your life? We did Bikini Atoll in 2006 but the septics have scraped off the top soil and seeded the ground with potassium (I think) to stop plants taking up caesium.
> 
> And getting there? Not exactly the kind of place you can nip into Thomas Cooks to book is it!



Thanks for the Compliment!  I had a dosimeter, so I kept out of the high radiation areas so I wouldn't turn into a mutant lol. Yes, not your average holiday, we booked through Expedia.co.uk and flew with BA which was excellent. Stayed in Kiev and travelled to Chernobyl, Kiev is amazing too, weel worth a visit.


----------

